# All you need to know is it was fun :)



## ejbreeze (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## tyotrain (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

More details!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 4, 2011)

X2
 


teeznuts said:


> More details!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2011)

It not only looks like fun!!!!

It looks like some outstanding grub there too!!!!!!!

Thanks!

Bear


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 5, 2011)

Last night I was in a hurry to post this if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I chopped up about  1/2 pound of plain pepperoni, 1/2 medium white onion and about 4 gloves of garlic.  Then on to the grill in my cast iron pan adding a full stick of butter.  While this is cooking take a large pan and toss in your clams.  I got these at Costco for about 3.75 a pound.  Add some liquid.  We added some of my fresh home brew but you could add wine if you want.  Only put about 1-2 inches of liquid in the pot.  You want to steam them not boil them.  Add the lid and cook for about 15 minutes or until the clams open up.  Now toss in the contents of the skillet and mix in.  You are ready to eat.  Pour the whole thing into a large serving bowl served up with some bread and you have yourself a great dinner.


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice job  !!!!


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 5, 2011)

X3

 


teeznuts said:


> More details!


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome! thanks for the details.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 6, 2011)

Ej - that looks off the hood good! I love me some clams, and that looks like an outstanding method for cooking them!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 6, 2011)

It looks amazing must be yummy.


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  It was a good LIGHT meal after a lot of heavy smoking in the past few days.  Watch your clams if you try this because they open really quick.  I have another version I like better I'll post soon.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 7, 2011)

.... I was also glad to see the rest of that beer didn't go to waste! That would have been a real tragedy!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------

